# Nancy Moran



## Eric Bennett (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Lads
I was on the MWT tug Empire Ariel, managed by Overseas Towage and Salvage stationed at Milford Haven in 1946/47 when the American built tug Nancy Moran also managed by Overseas Towage and Salvage visited. We got to know the crew fairly well. I heard later that she foundered with all hands. Would any of you tugees know anything about this?
Regards
Eric


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

If it was the 1958 Built Tug she is still active. Heres Morans Website

http://www.morantug.com/tugfleet.asp


----------



## Eric Bennett (Dec 26, 2007)

That would be Nancy Moran 2 as this was supposed to have happened around 1947. Thanks
Eric


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Eric, Could this be the one.
Nancy Moran 31/5/1946 sank in the Channel off the Goodwin Sands afer a
collision with a tanker.
Regards Pete.


----------



## Eric Bennett (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you Pete. It sounds like it would be her. The time is about right. Would any one know the name of the tanker?
Regards Eric


----------

